# Night pictures



## 30below (Jan 11, 2009)

After stacking the last plow load of snow last night, I looked over my shoulder and the moon was glowing brilliantly. So I decided to try some night shots with the new camera. None of the moon pictures turned out, but I got some decent shots of the plow rig. This is my first attempt at taking night pictures so they aren't that great but I though they were kind of cool. It was nearly midnight and dark, but the pictures look like day. I could not see exactly what I was taking a picture of, or if it was in focus in the view finder.


----------



## 30below (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyone else have any nighttime photos to share?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

Super cool dude! That is what winter around here is supposed to look like....not this year though and it really ticks me off even though I've been riding my motorcycle this past 2 days.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Those pictures are amazing. It fascinates me that the moon light provides enough light for pictures, let alone reflection in the snow.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks like you have been having lots of fun this year!!


----------

